# Call of duty 4 part 2 FREE - Please do it - posted by uuiliam



## UUilliam (Oct 17, 2009)

Win a FREE copy of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Prestige Edition - Playfire.com

Answers - 
*1. Who is the developer behind MW2?
Infinity Ward

2. Which platforms is MW2 being released for?
PS3, Xbox 360 and PC

3. What is the release date for MW2?
November 10th 2009

4. Who is the well-known community manager / creative strategist for MW2?
fourzerotwo

5. Which of these is a confirmed new feature in the game?
Dual-wield handguns

6. What is the name of the MW2 comic book series being released?
Modern Warfare 2: Ghost

7. The MW2 dev team are using the same IW 4.0 game engine as used in COD4.
False - it's one iteration on

8. Who is publishing the game in Japan?
Square Enix

9. What is the name of your new unit in MW2?
Task Force 141

10. Who will you play as during the MW2 single-player campaign?
Sargeant Gary "Roach" Sanderson* 


I nees as many people to do this as possible!!!
the more people who do it, the more likely I am to win it so please help


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 17, 2009)

63 views and no signups?

thats 60 possible signups (3 views were by me.)
please? I need as many as possible to do it.


----------



## AlexColeman (Oct 17, 2009)

What does it matter? You don't get anything from it.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 17, 2009)

I get referal points giving me a better chance of winning =[


----------



## AlexColeman (Oct 17, 2009)

How about you disclose that? People might help you then, or at least know what it is.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 18, 2009)

dammn

598 views and only about POSSIBLY 3 referals from here (21 altogether 13 of which was from msn and the others from other forum.)


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 18, 2009)

If they were giving away a copy of Photoshop you would get more people......


----------



## AlexColeman (Oct 18, 2009)

No because certain places have PS w/o needing to enter a contest.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 18, 2009)

Why are you all so mean? :O thats 1200 recruits I could have had =[
c'mon I need as many people as possble, They dont spam your  email, Just sign up for me pls


----------

